# New stone from 2" acoustic foam



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

an interesting alternative to pink foam, this type is made of small plastic bits and can easily be cut, sanded and worked with a dremel. It also has a neat texture and can take spray paint directly without melting. Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Instant texture - can't complain about that

I especially like the skull face detail - not a typical design. I suspect a heavy metal band member is buried under that stone:jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Instant texture - can't complain about that
> 
> I especially like the skull face detail - not a typical design. I suspect a heavy metal band member is buried under that stone:jol:


That was the look I was going for! The foam is expensive, I was lucky to get a 2'x4' piece from an architect friend. Thanks, Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think I've ever heard of someone using acoustic foam for a tombstone. It came out well. I like the skull design.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never seen that used before, looks great with that texture.
Just how bad is the price for a 4x8 sheet of the stuff?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A lot of older stones are pitted from weather, this has that look. Very cool!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never seen that used before, looks great with that texture.
> Just how bad is the price for a 4x8 sheet of the stuff?


Yeah the texture is almost mosaic. This foam is pure white and really soaks up paint, this stone was only painted with black spray and water with a small amount of latex for the details. The rest was done with washes. I've asked my friend what the actual name for this product is, I'm pretty sure its made from PVC. I'll let you know when he gets back to me.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice skull detail!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the texture. Great job!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

another great stone.  love his wicked teeth.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> I have never seen that used before, looks great with that texture.
> Just how bad is the price for a 4x8 sheet of the stuff?


Its called PEPP. I looked it up: $66 for a 2'x4' sheet... ouch.
See the link here: http://www.soundaway.com/Echo_Drop_PEPP2U_p/20110.htm


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really like how this turned out. It would be cost prohibitive to make any quantity of stones but it looks great! So how many stones are you up to now, anyway?!


----------

